

Interview with NASA MSL Curiosity “driver” - lelf
https://docs.google.com/document/d/15afYXjXmf1bOhNHKFMxc5c9YjGHcu4vfqPhf9cvwfE8/edit?pli=1

======
mkmk
This was really fun, thanks. There doesn't seem to be any information on who
did the interview/when it was done. Do you have that info?

~~~
lelf
A user of <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Habrahabr> gathered questions and sent
them to Paolo Bellutta. When? Jan–Feb '13.

<http://habrahabr.ru/post/170865/> (in Russian)

